# Welches Domainreseller-Angebot ist empfehlenswert?



## rethus (2. April 2009)

Wer kann einen Domainreseller-Anbieter empfehlen,,, also ein Provider, über den ich als Domainreseller arbeiten kann.

Ich suche nach vernünftigem Backend und fairen Preisen.

Will heißen:

.de < 5,50 p.a (netto)
.com, .net, .org etc. < 9,50 p.a (netto)

keine mtl. Grundgebühren, keine überzuogenen Preise für Restore, volle unterstützung von DNS und ggf. auch von Sub-Reselling

Wichtig ist, das es ein zuverlässiger Provider ist, der keine Preis-Experimente macht (also alle paar Monate wieder neue Preise), der Namhaft ist (kein kleiner Reseller, der nie erreichbar ist.

Ideal wäre auch eine gute Unterstützung von Schnittstellen (xml, email, webinterface etc.) zur Registrierung von Domains.

Ach ja, bitte keine Prepaid-Provider.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2009)

Hallo rethus,

um eine mögliche Empfehlung aussprechen zu können, müsste jeder Antwortende in etwa wissen, um wie viele Domains es sich denn momentan handelt. Bei den (durch deine Preisobergrenzen vorgegebenen) geringen Margen ist das ein sehr entscheidender Faktor.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## rethus (11. November 2009)

es Handelt sich um > 100 Domains


----------

